
Explosions in Brussels Kill at Least 13 - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/23/world/europe/brussels-airport-explosions.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=span-ab-top-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
spriggan3
It's horrible, as a french here, my thoughts are with my fellow Belgian
friends.

------
jgrahamc
This news is everywhere. We simply don't need it reported on HN.

~~~
Fastidious
HN isn't only about reporting, but about discussing, no?

~~~
jeremysmyth
"Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
lolive
Terrorists must have been really pissed off by Apple's yesterday annoucements.

